# My Infinity Cardigan



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It took me about 5 weeks to complete this cardi. The pattern is by Tamara Ell from Knit Picks. I used Angora Gold Batik yarn, colorway: Green, Cream and Brown about 3800 meters (7 skeins) and a # 4 circular needle. That was a challenge for me since I just finished a couple ASJs not long ago. This piece starts from the Lt sleeve, Lt front, Back, Rt sleeve and Rt front. Then I graft the back and the Rt front together to complete the cardigan. I didn't use the cable needle to make the cable but just held the stitch with the tip of the needle with which I was working. That made me knit faster than using a cable needle. Here are some photos of the work from start to finish. Thanks Tamara for your lovely pattern.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful! I would love to see you model it! :thumbup:


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! I love the colors. Lovely work.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

What a beautiful cardigan; well made and lovely colors!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

beautiful colours and work; do you have a pic of the cardi being worn?


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the colors! I would, also, like to see it modeled. Can not picture it on... Very unique!


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

Just stunning! colors, workmanship!
Wow!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Is this one of those sweater that you can wear a couple of different ways? I am with the others, we would love to see a picture with it on someone. Great job, I like your version even more than the one with the pattern.


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

I want to see it modeled! Lovely!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a great sweater and fascinating to see it grow from one sleeve. It must have been a fun project.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is the picture from the pattern.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Wow! What a terrific sweater! You made it so beautifully!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Amazing, love the color you chose.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

WOW , beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

dwagner said:


> Beautiful! I would love to see you model it! :thumbup:


I second this!


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Love your infinity sweater! Thanks for sharing where the pattern came from.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan ~ the colours are great!
I love that you've shown it step-by-step :-D


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Very lovely!!!!!!!!! Your version is much nicer than the one the girl has on. You dod a great job and I also love the colors.

Thank you for sharing.

sandyj1942


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow love the colours in yours better. Stunning.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a stunning sweater!!!! Absolutely exquisite!!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That yarn is to die for. You did a beautiful job on this. LOVE the colors, and it looks so soft.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your kind compliments..


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love the colors.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is spectacular!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

That is wonderful, beautiful colours as well.
Thanks for sharing all the different photos.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Love, Love, Love it.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Wow! That is marvelous! Beautiful work and great colorway!


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

What a beautiful masterpiece.I could never make anything such as that ,but I congratulate you on your colors and achievement.


----------



## Violette58 (Feb 6, 2012)

oooooooohhhhhhh it's wonderful, and what pretty colors!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful jacket and sharing the stages of construction. Your photos have surely demo the stages of construction of the jacket!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your cardigan is stunning! Thank you for the pictures of the process. Really interesting to see how it was constructed.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your cardigan is beautiful,the yarnis beautiful as is your work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i've always wondered about a cardigan like this! now i know it's possible. good work!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Yours is even nicer than the pattern!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. lovely colors. Nice job!!


----------



## Sharon Mc (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic! It is so unusual-- and I love the colors! Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Sharon Mc (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic! It is so unusual-- and I love the colors! Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Sharon Mc (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic! It is so unusual-- and I love the colors! Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful creation! I love the progression of the photos and the color is outstanding, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work, and the yarn is great too.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is Beautiful! I love the colors in it.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely work, beautiful sweater


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for showing the progression. It's awesome! The colours are perfect and the style unusual. Well done!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. All I could think was WOW!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is incredible -beautiful yarn and work!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Stunning. Was it hard to knit?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

stunning. and the color choices beautiful


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Your cardigan is absolutely beautiful. It's far nicer than the one on the cover of the pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is sooooooo beautiful.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I don't do cables. I wonder if it would be as nice with
out cables. probably not.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Truly a work of art!


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

That is just BEAUTIFUL!!!! Be proud..


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Ab Fab! Love the colors and the way you put the pics together for us to admire.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. I think yours looks nicer than the pattern. Thanks for showing the progression pictures .


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, your cardigan is gorgeous! Love the pattern choice, the colors and, of course, your beautiful knitting. Nice the way you showed us how you progressed on it! As always, your work is lovely!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow !! That is amazing ! Well done xxx


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

Your's is so much prettier than the pic in the magazine! I love the colors!


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

Not only is it gorgeous, but fun as well. I adore your yarn also!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful, I like how you took pics during the process. It looks complicated!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! How did you ever get the stripes to line up so nicely?


----------



## patriciaw (Dec 8, 2012)

that really is amazing and such wonderful colours


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Naneast said:


> It took me about 5 weeks to complete this cardi. The pattern is by Tamara Ell from Knit Picks. I used Angora Gold Batik yarn, colorway: Green, Cream and Brown about 3800 meters (7 skeins) and a # 4 circular needle. That was a challenge for me since I just finished a couple ASJs not long ago. This piece starts from the Lt sleeve, Lt front, Back, Rt sleeve and Rt front. Then I graft the back and the Rt front together to complete the cardigan. I didn't use the cable needle to make the cable but just held the stitch with the tip of the needle with which I was working. That made me knit faster than using a cable needle. Here are some photos of the work from start to finish. Thanks Tamara for your lovely pattern.


OMG that is beautiful. I love the stand that your yarn is on, where did you get that?


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater. Beautiful colors!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That's wonderful!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Really great


----------



## KnitnRI (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, that's just amazing!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work,well done.


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Lovely choice of yarn ,beautiful !!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I would have never dreamed it could turn out so beautifully! Don't you wonder how someone created the design? I wonder what the thought process was.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow! Love the sweater and absolutely love the colorway! Great job!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Simply stunning. Your chosen fiber worked wonderfuly with the patern,


----------



## Pamelaj (Dec 31, 2012)

so pretty !


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! The draping will be lovely on you.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolutely love the cardi & the yarn...such beautiful colors. Great job!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

What an amazing garment. your knitting is top rate and I love your choice of colour. I simply have to knit one. NOW. I will have to track down the pattern.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful and well done, the color is stunning.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow!!!! beautiful!!!


----------



## roselandc19 (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very pretty and I love that yarn!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome! I love it and it is beautifully done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

What a gem. That may have to go on my to do list.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

beautiful! I love this one.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

That is amazing, what lovely work - love to try that but not sure I have the 
patience. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Way cool! Love it!


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! that is AWESOME!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

That is beautiful. What are those things your yarn is on. Where did you purchase something like that. So much better than the yarn rolling on the floor. Makes your knitting area neater also.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful! Do you have a site for the pattern?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is an amazing design an the work you did! Congratulations.


----------



## MichelleV (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW- that is awesome!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is amazing and your colors are wonderful!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow!!! Your sweater is beautifully made...I like your version better than the pattern. Absolutely gorgeous! Nice 
touch posting pictures of the cardi as you progressed!! 
Maybe someday I will be able to knit that nicely!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Prayz said:


> That is beautiful. What are those things your yarn is on. Where did you purchase something like that. So much better than the yarn rolling on the floor. Makes your knitting area neater also.


Thank you Ladies for your nice compliments! Deddiecarrica and Prayz: those "things my yarn is on" are called " Yarn Lazy Susans". I bought them from Bob Moffett. You can e-mail or PM him. Here is his e-mail address: <[email protected]> and his user name is "rmoffett". For those looking for the pattern, it is the Infinity Cardigan by Tamara Ell from Knit Picks. Happy knitting. :-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Isn't it amazing what appears from a beautiful ball of yarn.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

gorgeous sweater, great knitting


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful colors! Bet this was a challenge to knit but you did an amazing job! Congratulations.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, really came out lovely - love the colors!!!


----------



## chaos (Aug 30, 2011)

Very well done , your work is an inspiration to me. Thanks for letting us see your projects. I am doing socks now and enjoying the challenge and suggestions.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is really cool! As I was going thru the pics I couldn't imagine how it would look completed but I really love it!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Naneast said:


> It took me about 5 weeks to complete this cardi. The pattern is by Tamara Ell from Knit Picks. I used Angora Gold Batik yarn, colorway: Green, Cream and Brown about 3800 meters (7 skeins) and a # 4 circular needle. That was a challenge for me since I just finished a couple ASJs not long ago. This piece starts from the Lt sleeve, Lt front, Back, Rt sleeve and Rt front. Then I graft the back and the Rt front together to complete the cardigan. I didn't use the cable needle to make the cable but just held the stitch with the tip of the needle with which I was working. That made me knit faster than using a cable needle. Here are some photos of the work from start to finish. Thanks Tamara for your lovely pattern.


Georgous! Never seen anything like that before! wow.. that would confuse me I think.. take a picture with it on! Wanna see! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

That is just amazing!! Well done, &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness. What a feat of endurance that must have been. You did a fabulous job. I love the colors you selected and your knitting is just incredible. Thanks for posting all the photos.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

It was amazing to see the step by step progress of this cardigan.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, a mini-masterpiece. Delightful colors!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my heaven! That is fabulous!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, My! Stunning!


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful. I'm also interested in the wooden thing you have your yarn on. That looks like something I should have.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Bussey99 I use a kitchen towel holder to put my wool on, it's very handy it's stops the wool escape from me &#128516;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

As others have said, I really enjoyed the WIP photos, too. The sweater is lovely.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

BUSSEY99 said:


> The sweater is beautiful. I'm also interested in the wooden thing you have your yarn on. That looks like something I should have.


Thanks, It 's called Yarn Lazy Susan. Please scroll back to page 7. I posted the source there.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

beautiful...love the style and the color choice.

I do have one question...where did you find that spindle for your yarn? It's attractive as well as useful.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It is very beautiful work. The pattern is amazing but your choice of yarn and your knitting makes it even more awesome. Great job!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

That is amazing. Thanks for sharing it. Would be great to see it on a person.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. Now, I have to knit one, too. The yarn striping is lovely. Oh, My, Another one to add to the list!

kk


----------



## Splante73 (May 3, 2013)

love it


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Oh my word that is truly awesome!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely, too bad we couldn't see it on you


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

So beautiful! I love the colors.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Can you share the pattern? It's lovely.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow nice job. Love the colors and the pattern.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> Can you share the pattern? It's lovely.


Thanks, You can purchase the pattern from Knit Picks.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

Absolutely Amazing....Love the cardi and your choice of yarn. I just finished my first BSJ and it was so fun to see it come together!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. What a lot of work. 
Beautiful and I love the colorway.
DotD


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is beautiful, love the color. Great job!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunning! Beautiful work. What is the yarn? You must be delighted with it.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful but I think your cat is eyeing it up as a possible place for a snooze!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I just love it! You did a great job! Where did you order your yarn from?


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

The colours you have chosen make it look so much more elegant and fashionable. Hats off to you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Never saw anything like it but I love it.


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

This leaves me SPEECHLESS......and that is a hard thing to accomplish! OUTSTANDING! :thumbup:


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow!! This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

taypol said:


> Stunning! Beautiful work. What is the yarn? You must be delighted with it.


It's called Angura Gold Batik yarn from Ice Yarn.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

pierrette said:


> I just love it! You did a great job! Where did you order your yarn from?


I ordered it from Ice Yarn com.


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

Gosh, that's beautiful.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW! I like it!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Yours is so much prettier!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW !!! Amazing, so talented .. Love your color choice


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yours is much prettier than the pattern. I know you will enjoy wearing such a gorgeous cardigan.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

beautiful work . :-D


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I am just awe struck, beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that and I'm so glad you didn't need to knit 400 + stitches to a row... Your yarn is amazing... I bet you are so pleased with the way this turned out... its really beautiful


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

simply beautiful!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't those colors work in to show off the design well! Really unique! Joan 8060


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

KnitPicks makes beautiful yarn and you have made a beautiful cardi. Wear with pride!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love that and I'm so glad you didn't need to knit 400 + stitches to a row... Your yarn is amazing... I bet you are so pleased with the way this turned out... its really beautiful


Thanks Ronie. The back section is almost 400 sts to a row. But it was straight knitting while the Lt and Rt fronts involved a lot of short rows. I didn't want to made any mistakes that would require frogging. I had to concentrate throughout the entire project. I am very pleased with the outcome. The designer has asked permission to use my picture in the pattern page.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Outstanding, fantastic, gorgeous cardigan. Love the color yarn that you used.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very very stunning!!!!


----------



## eva shamah (May 4, 2013)

Your sweater is just gorgeous. Can I get the directions to make one for my adult daughter? Eva [email protected]


----------



## saviorpat4 (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW!!! I love the colors that you used, the stripping is awesome. It's very well done.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

just lovely


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

eva shamah said:


> Your sweater is just gorgeous. Can I get the directions to make one for my adult daughter? Eva ]
> 
> Hi Eva, welcome to KP family. You can purchase the pattern from Knit Picks.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful and I love your choice of color.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful, love the color way too


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my but that is beautiful!


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Its awesome


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OH - MY - GOSH I knew when I saw your name it was going to be something amazing. WHAT a project! The yarn is very special and your knitting, of course, is impeccable.


----------



## rmoffett (Sep 6, 2012)

Your creativity is excellent and beautiful. I hope your Yarn Lazy Susan made your endeavors easier. Here are some pictures of my other systems for you to see. Keep up the quality work and post more pictures when you get a project done. It is really heartwarming to see something made on a fiber tool I created for you. I am proud of you.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I found the pattern on Ravelry.com for $4.95.
Could the pattern be made without the cables? Do you think the pattern would work for a plain stitch? I have some yarn I would like to try.
I love the yarn and colors you used. I'll bet it will be beautiful on y ou.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning work!!! Your Infinity Cardigan is absolutely gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You should be very proud. That is gorgeous.


----------



## Rachel Haggie (Aug 3, 2012)

Naneast said:


> It took me about 5 weeks to complete this cardi. The pattern is by Tamara Ell from Knit Picks. I used Angora Gold Batik yarn, colorway: Green, Cream and Brown about 3800 meters (7 skeins) and a # 4 circular needle. That was a challenge for me since I just finished a couple ASJs not long ago. This piece starts from the Lt sleeve, Lt front, Back, Rt sleeve and Rt front. Then I graft the back and the Rt front together to complete the cardigan. I didn't use the cable needle to make the cable but just held the stitch with the tip of the needle with which I was working. That made me knit faster than using a cable needle. Here are some photos of the work from start to finish. Thanks Tamara for your lovely pattern.


Fantastic - I can't begin to think how you would start something like this. Really beautiful


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Just beautiful! Love colors. Love the progress pics with your post. Thank you for sharing. Now let's see you model your work.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Clever work and very different!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I found the pattern on Ravelry.com for $4.95.
> Could the pattern be made without the cables? Do you think the pattern would work for a plain stitch? I have some yarn I would like to try.
> I love the yarn and colors you used. I'll bet it will be beautiful on y ou.


Thank you. That's the same price as Knit Picks. I don't know how it'll look without the cable but the edge rib should be there. Try it. Good luck.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG!!!! That is awesome, what a beauful sweater. Fabulous work.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! I love the yarn!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful! I love how the yarn worked up for it!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: That is gorgeous!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! well done!!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

This is beautiful. Love the colours. I imagine it is very comfy to wear. An absolute treasure.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

It's very pretty and the colors are outstanding. Love your work! :thumbup:


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it .


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and work, love the color :thumbup:


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the progression of the knitting process too.


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

What is that lovely appliance that you have? I have some yarn that would do justice to that pattern. My acquisition genes are dancing and salivating. Oh No! :twisted:


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Naneast wow is a very beautiful. Would love to make one but I will have to wait until i lose the remaining weight. I am still losing weight so i have to wait. Right now I have lost 45 lb. You see . :thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Love your choice of yarn.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> What is that lovely appliance that you have? I have some yarn that would do justice to that pattern. My acquisition genes are dancing and salivating. Oh No! :twisted:


It's called "Yarn Lazy Susan". If you scroll back to page 12, Bob Moffett posted his work there. Please post your infinity cardigan when you finish it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

belka453 said:


> Naneast wow is a very beautiful. Would love to make one but I will have to wait until i lose the remaining weight. I am still losing weight so i have to wait. Right now I have lost 45 lb. You see . :thumbup:


Thanks for your kind words. Congratulations on your loss of 45 lbs. You look great. Have you heard about "Green Coffee Burn" that Dr. Oz is pushing?


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

yes, getting ready for biatric sleeve surgery in 2 weeks. will lose 100 lb more doing it for my health i was in 272 lb.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

belka453 said:


> yes, getting ready for biatric sleeve surgery in 2 weeks. will lose 100 lb more doing it for my health i was in 272 lb.


Good Luck!!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

I love your lazy Susan's, and also love the patchwork quilt they are set out on. What wonderful creativity.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

wow thx so much i am new and don't see how things go together yet =wow that was cool. i could knit an oval shape and stick arms on it and it could be an awesome sweater


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What an amazing piece of work! You take hand knitting to the heights!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats col. are the sleeves really sleeves?


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I mean that is cool..sorry


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

alwilda said:


> Thats col. are the sleeves really sleeves?


Thank you all for the kind words !!
Yes, they are real sleeves.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

alwilda said:


> Thats col. are the sleeves really sleeves?


If you scroll down on page 1 of this topic there is a picture from the pattern. It shows a model wearing the same type sweater in beige.
It's even more awesome in the colors Naneast used.


----------



## eva shamah (May 4, 2013)

I would love to make the Infiniy sweater. Where can I get the pattern [email protected]


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

eva shamah said:


> I would love to make the Infiniy sweater. Where can I get the pattern [email protected]


You can purchase the pattern from Knit Picks or Revelry.com .


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

So cool! Finished in 5 weeks, crazy.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

DEar Naneast,
I have got the pattern and I got the yarn that you did from Ice yarns in a differnent color. My pattern says to use size 2.5(US) ndls and the yarn I got suggests ndls. 6 & 8. What needle size did you use. I really need your feedback.
Thanks so much.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

All I could say is WOW!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

pierrette said:


> DEar Naneast,
> I have got the pattern and I got the yarn that you did from Ice yarns in a differnent color. My pattern says to use size 2.5(US) ndls and the yarn I got suggests ndls. 6 & 8. What needle size did you use. I really need your feedback.
> Thanks so much.


That is great. I used a #4 (3.5mm) circular needle and made a small size cardigan (the patterns for S & M are using the same number of stitches). You should do a swatch to check the gauge to match with the suggestion in the pattern gauge. That is why I used a #4 needle, that is, to match the pattern gauge. When you finish the Lt sleeve, try it on to see if it's long enough. You can add or shorten it to fit your arm. Follow the pattern directions, they're clear. I read the directions over and over until it came clear to me. I e-mailed Tamara Ell for help when I got to the Back section after finishing the Lt sleeve and Lt front. I recommend that you start as the directions say and concentrate on the pattern, make the cable without a cable needle and use the marker between repeat patterns (24 sts pattern, 5 rep for S&M, 6 rep for L,XL and XXL). Hope this helps. Please don't hesitate to ask. Good luck.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. How I wished I lived closer to the Cape! I will follow exactly what you said. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So wonderful. Sorry I missed this earlier. Not getting as much time on the computer, but so glad I found it. Truly a beautiful piece of knitting, great pattern, and incredible knitting.


----------



## eva shamah (May 4, 2013)

I LOVE YOUR JACKET. WOULD YOU SHARE THE INSTRUCTIONS. I WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THAT.
[email protected]


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

eva shamah said:


> I LOVE YOUR JACKET. WOULD YOU SHARE THE INSTRUCTIONS. I WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THAT.
> [email protected]


Eva, I answered your request earlier on page 15.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! very nice thanks for sharing and happy yarning.:lol:


----------



## Trillium15 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just bought this pattern yesterday and got the yarn on knitpicks tonight. Can't wait for this to be my winter project. Question, did you do all 4 gauges? blocked cable, unblocked cable, blocked stockinette and unblocked stockinette, or just chose 1 to get the gauge?



Naneast said:


> That is great. I used a #4 (3.5mm) circular needle and made a small size cardigan (the patterns for S & M are using the same number of stitches). You should do a swatch to check the gauge to match with the suggestion in the pattern gauge. That is why I used a #4 needle, that is, to match the pattern gauge. When you finish the Lt sleeve, try it on to see if it's long enough. You can add or shorten it to fit your arm. Follow the pattern directions, they're clear. I read the directions over and over until it came clear to me. I e-mailed Tamara Ell for help when I got to the Back section after finishing the Lt sleeve and Lt front. I recommend that you start as the directions say and concentrate on the pattern, make the cable without a cable needle and use the marker between repeat patterns (24 sts pattern, 5 rep for S&M, 6 rep for L,XL and XXL). Hope this helps. Please don't hesitate to ask. Good luck.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Trillium15 said:


> I just bought this pattern yesterday and got the yarn on knitpicks tonight. Can't wait for this to be my winter project. Question, did you do all 4 gauges? blocked cable, unblocked cable, blocked stockinette and unblocked stockinette, or just chose 1 to get the gauge?


I just did one swatch to get the gauge unblocked. I didn't block my finished cardigan either.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I am impressed! Don't know if I could have followed the directions for this one! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I love this and your work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

reborn knitter said:


> I am impressed! Don't know if I could have followed the directions for this one! You did a fantastic job!


Thanks, It's looks like a complicated pattern but is not that hard to follow the directions. It's a lot of work to complete. I took a deep breath many times to encourage myself to keep going. Patience, patience, patience!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, it's amazing!! Such beautiful work!


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

That looks like it would be fun to knit. You did a wonderful job and the choice of yarn was perfect. Job well done!


----------

